# North Wales,Anglesey tour (plus up and down Snowdon!!) Done it.



## superbadger (3 Jul 2012)

What a trip that was! Hope you enjoy the 'blog'....http://superbadger1973.blogspot.co....d-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=1


----------



## Linford (3 Jul 2012)

Was up that way last year with the family. Llanberis pass made me feel like I could have been nearly anywhere in the Alps at altitude. Some great slate mines around there as well.


----------



## superbadger (3 Jul 2012)

It was awesome.When I left Llanberis I headed east upto the pass and wow! Incredible views/scenery and the ride was great; I would love to go back again next year and do it all again. I probably will.


----------



## LosingFocus (3 Jul 2012)

Nice stuff.

EDIT: Just seen the bike you did it on. Well f***in' played sir...


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2012)

Just read the section about going up Snowdon for now. Love the description of the tourists reactions to seeing you


----------



## superbadger (3 Jul 2012)

The tourists part was the best bit.... I had read other blogs and that was always mentioned as a high point (the reaction!) There was a japanese couple and he was having loads of pics done with me by his wife; Was like that scene in Croc Dundee in the subway with them Japs; He was thinking I was some extreme biker or summat,proper excited; Oh my bike.... Well I got it from Halfords 17month ago,£90 budget bike; Turned it into a tourer and biked to see my sister in Norfolk. Great trip and 470 miles,then I had this mad snowdon idea! The bike had some work done to it and hey its done that too! Halfords are dumbfounded and gobsmacked! haha. The milage now is 3575 mile. Biking Folkstone an back next month (600+).


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jul 2012)

Llanberis Pass is feckin' steep on a carbon road bike, let alone a cheap MTB with luggage.
Well played indeed!


----------



## superbadger (3 Jul 2012)

Thanks Doc. I did 'Snake Pass' last year on way to Norfolk and I got a few looks off the 'road bike lads' that day,lighting a cig outside cat n fiddle probably shocked em a bit too!


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Jul 2012)

Just read your account! Fantastic! Well done to you for getting up snowdon, and for recording it so well for posterity.


----------



## Globalti (5 Jul 2012)

What a classic! Some would say that your trip was in the best tradition of amateurism but despite being an unseasoned bike tourist you coped with the ups and downs with admirable mental competence! For me the hardest part of any multi-day trip is always the mental part but this doesn't seem to have bothered you at all. Maybe I should take up smoking?


----------



## gavgav (6 Jul 2012)

Fair play to you, it's a struggle walking up Snowdon, never mind biking up!! I stayed at the same campsite as you in Llanberis, 2 years, ago, when I walked up. Hope you didn't have the same trouble as we did.......being eaten alive by the Welsh Midge's!! Never known irritation like it.


----------



## The Brewer (6 Jul 2012)

Cracking Stuff SB


----------



## headcoat (6 Jul 2012)

Great read and sounds like a great trip!! Let me know next time you do it!


----------



## superbadger (31 Jul 2012)

Thanks everyone; It was a great trip and i am just a regular guy who loves this kinda stuff! I would have wild camped but for the need of electricity in the mobile!!! I shall be going back and doing it again!


----------

